# SURPRISE! Eggs



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

In the middle of September I bought a dozen pullets from Tractor Supply, white leghorns and a few that looked to be rhode island red/white leghorn mix. They grew fast and I put them in with the rest of the birds after about a month or 6 weeks.

I went out tonight to fill the feeder and check the water and noticed a small white egg on the ground in the middle of the coop. Could hardly believe it, one of those suckers started laying at 4 months.

I know it was from the new ones, the older ones lay green and brown eggs, was expecting them to start in early spring but wont complain about the early start.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Good for you


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Well.... That one egg last night wasn't just a fluke.

Went out to check on the birds this afternoon and had 3 more.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Woohoo!!! My girls didn't start laying til they were 5 months old. I wonder if it's because they were around older laying hens?


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

The breed has a lot to do with it. My California whites starred much earlier than the buff orpingtons.


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

congrats .. I would dearly love to have chickens but.. my spouse grew up with chickens and as a small child fell into the coop and was attacked... I can probably have more preps, spend more on guns and gadgets than many of you, all with joyful cooperation and familial bliss .. but all that comes to a screeching stop at the first sign of a live chicken... Love is often compromise on the small things.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Our Tractor Supply only has hatchlings in Spring even though we can order at a minimum of 12 hatchlings throughout the year. Did you order yours or did your TS have a "fall hatchling sale"?


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

Davarm said:


> I went out tonight to fill the feeder and check the water and noticed a small white egg on the ground in the middle of the coop. Could hardly believe it, one of those suckers started laying at 4 months


Typically 16 weeks is full grown, by 20 weeks they should all be laying, depending on the amount of light you give them.

*Rancher*


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

AmmoSgt said:


> congrats .. I would dearly love to have chickens but.. my spouse grew up with chickens and as a small child fell into the coop and was attacked... I can probably have more preps, spend more on guns and gadgets than many of you, all with joyful cooperation and familial bliss .. but all that comes to a screeching stop at the first sign of a live chicken... Love is often compromise on the small things.


WHAT? Your hubby is scared of a chicken? WTH?


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

LastOutlaw said:


> WHAT? Your hubby is scared of a chicken? WTH?


lol scared.. not so much.. more a detest the smell of the coop . has no trouble killing cleaning and cooking them, upland game is her favorite way to hunt.

It's the coop itself strong reaction of disgust to the smell... drove by a field that a farmer fertilized with raw chicken droppings real unhappy bout that and it's bad farming to sheet compost on a standing crop, to hot and it will burn the crop.

I'm the same way about pig crap to a lesser degree had a upwind neighbor that had pigs for a few years.

doesn't mean I don't plan on shooting some feral sows and bringing the piglets home to raise and slaughter at my convenience . just don't want to live with then until I have to


----------

